# Quarry Hill Vineyard



## QuarryHillVineyard (Aug 15, 2012)

I started this vineyard in the spring of this year. If anyone has any advice I would appreciate it.


----------



## UBB (Aug 15, 2012)

What do you have planted and how many? Looks great thus far!


----------



## QuarryHillVineyard (Aug 16, 2012)

Right now there are 60 vines. I have some Steuben and some Vidal Blanc.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice. You can prune anything green below the 2'-3' mark. Forces more enegry to go to the top, roots and stalk.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 16, 2012)

I would NOT prune the lower leaves or growth this year. By leaving them growing, you are creating more food reserves for the vine which goes to the root system allowing for a healthier vine in the future. You aren't growing the whole trunk and arms this year, so don't try to force them to grow that way.


----------



## QuarryHillVineyard (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks. I think I'll leave the foliage for now.


----------



## TxBrew (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice setup! Do you have any tension adjusters on those lines?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 21, 2012)

Yup, grapemans right, I just looked at the photo and opened my mouth and did not realize that they are in the first year.


----------



## BobR (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, very nice for being first year vines! I wish that mine looked half that good. You have either been doing some serious watering, or you've been getting rain. Where are you located? Any plans to expand in the future?


----------



## QuarryHillVineyard (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to add some tensioners. I didn't expect them to get this big this year. I guess the irrigation really paid off.


----------



## QuarryHillVineyard (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm in southern Indiana.


----------



## BobR (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, it sure looks real nice. Watering has sure paid off for you.


----------

